# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Fire bellied newts

## beezy

I have 3 fire bellied newts that i've had for 3 years. going on 4 now...I'm just getting tired of them and i would like to use the tank for something else...they've bred every year for me and i've had about 150 successful baby tadpoles. i was wondering if anyone would want to buy them?..all 3 for like 15$ or something cheap...thank you..and p.s. this is my first day signing up and makeing a thread on this forum..=]

----------


## Kurt

Welcome aboard. Good luck with rehoming your _Cynops_.

----------


## beezy

thanks man

----------


## thadoc8113

Hey interested in the newts, do you still have them? I live in ny also

----------


## beezy

they are sold now!!..=]

----------


## rivkah

are your fire bellies japanese or oriental?  If they are oriental, I might want them.

----------


## beezy

they are sold..ive already posted this..sorry

----------


## Reggie

A friend of mine here says he has had his firebelly newt for 20 yrs , it's in a 10 gallon tank with huge moss patch. He never sees the newt except when he puts a few pellets or bloodworms in the tank.

----------

